# Removing link from Aperture 3 to Facebook?? Help



## LCCphoto (Nov 16, 2011)

My Macbook pro' hardrive is at its limits I can't upload any more photos on it. I want to delete most of my photo albums after I have backed them up but I can without losing them on Facebook and mobile me. If I delete a photo off aperture I loose it on both my sights, is there a way to cut the link between the two so I can have more free space on my computer ????? I can't delete them on Facebook or mobile me because it is part of my photography advertising.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 16, 2011)

Photos on Facebook (or any on-line site) will not be linked back to files on your hard drive.

I'm not a Mac user, so I don't know exactly how 'Mobile Me' works.  I'd guess that it's an on-line storage, and that may be linked to your aperture program, so in that case, the on-line content may get changed if you change it with aperture on your computer....but you may be able to change a setting, to prevent that from happening.  That would only affect facebook, if your images there, are just linked from Mobile Me.  You would have been better to upload to Facebook directly.  



> it is part of my photography advertising.


Why don't you set up your own website?  That would be a lot more professional and you wouldn't have to deal with this kind of problem.



> My Macbook pro' hardrive is at its limits I can't upload any more photos on it.


Hard drives are pretty cheap.  Well, at least they are right now.  With the flooding in Tiawan, prices may be on the rise.  Heck, you can buy a 16 GB usb drive for $20.  That's a lot of photo storage.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 16, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Photos on Facebook (or any on-line site) will not be linked back to files on your hard drive.



actually aperture does do this.  If you make a change to facebook, it reflects that change on your computer and vice versa.  

Probably your easiest solution, and what I do, is just keep all my photos on an external hard drive.  You can definie your aperture library to be an external drive.  If you remove the drive, it won't delete the photos from facebook either, it will just say it can't find them.  

The actual answer to the question you asked though is: File -> web accounts -> disable all accounts.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 16, 2011)

I think I worded that poorly.  Yes, they may be linked...but the image (on facebook etc) has to be hosted on-line...doesn't it?


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 16, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I think I worded that poorly.  Yes, they may be linked...but the image (on facebook etc) has to be hosted on-line...doesn't it?



yes.  the image is uploaded and then hosted to facebook.  If your account is linked to aperture, then they just make it reflect any changes both ways.  In most cases it works awesome, because you can edit an image, and the edits are reflected on your accounts.  But, as far as I can tell, it's kind of an all or nothing thing.  either the accounts are linked, and all changes are reflected both ways (which the OP doesn't want) or they're completely de linked.


----------



## Wasabihound (Mar 14, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Photos on Facebook (or any on-line site) will not be linked back to files on your hard drive.
> ...



Thanks - worked a treat.

I was in same boat - down to 4 GB of space on my MacBook (started shooting raw recently). This will free up a heap of space. 

Now I upload onto Facebook separately and use Flickr Uploader for Flickr.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 14, 2012)

People *store* their images on Facebook?


----------

